# SS report 2-28 best of year drifting.



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Susan and me are going to have gumbo tonight, shrimp/oysters/crappie fillets, etc... So we did not need anything to eat from the lake today, just wanted to catch a big one. I knew Kickapoo would have a crowd and probably a lot of crappie were caught today, low pressure warm water, but I wanted to feel a fish that can stretch your string. So we went to drift out of Beacon Bay.
After starting our drift out from the point South from Memorial Point and catching the stout South wind across the bay, I thought things were looking good with a couple of rattles on two rods, but they faded. 
We drifted a long time with only a couple of hits, but when we were about 800 yards form the North East bank of the Bay I looked over at a rod with the tip in the water and line peeling from the 7000.
The circle hook had done it's job, and the big blue railroaded for a long run before stopping the first time. 
It would come in about 50 yards and head out for 60 many times before coming boat side.
The big cat fought at the boat for another 4 to 6 minuets before tiring enough for Susan to get it in the net. 
The best fight I have had from a blue cat! 
Susan took some great pics after putting her Kindle down and getting excited about the big cat on the line.
39.2 pounds on the digital scale.
I did not tape the fish as it had been out of the water for a while and I wanted to make sure it was good to release.
She swam off strong and will make a gazillion babies when she spawns.
Drifting is a great way to fish, enjoy the pics!
SS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Forgot again to post on the Lounge, like slimyhand says, "I was in Freshwater".


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice fish loy wtg.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

That is a fat one Loy. WTG! Susan took some great pics of "The Guru" in action.


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

Now that’s a beauty right there. Nice fish, and good story, thanks for sharing it with us all.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

SS that is a big cat, I bet is was a good fight.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

That is one fine fish SS, thanks for the great pics,


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Loy.. Great cat. You didnt miss much up the creek. I had 10 keepers and 20 throwbacks at least. My daughters friend had a good time though.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Then again you would have had a limit probably LOL


----------



## unplugged02 (Feb 26, 2010)

That cat is a beauty! WTG SS!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a mighty fine blue there SS. Congrats! ...and good report.


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice Fish, SS!


----------



## preacher (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice fish, real nice fish


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Great catch SS!:cheers:


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

WOW!!! I don't care what thread you posted that bad girl on, she's a hoss!!! Very nice and congrats on that one.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WTG!!! Awesome fish!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A good string stretching blue. 
Where's the pics of Susan's fish? 
On shad?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Susan opted for reading, she was just enjoying the nice day. Caught the fish on Brookshire Bros. frozen Tilapia in 42' of water.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I forgot that there was something I wanted to mention regarding the trip yesterday. We launched at Beacon's Bay and as we turned out of the small bay area right after the breakwater past the small pier on the right I saw a loon working the water. I looked at the depth finder and saw a large school of fish under the boat in 17' of water. They did not look familiar to me on the sonar so I threw the cast net to see what they were. My net is not much good in deeper water, but I did catch one 1.5" white bass.
Proof of a spawn at least a week ago. As for the school of fish I am not sure what they were, i could see clouds of bait size fish (probably baby white bass) and some larger fish too.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Now that is some good news!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going SS. The pictures looked great!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

High five on the slab. Good pics too.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Great report and very nice bluecat, SS. I am hoping you are correct on that school of fish and you probably are. All of the whites do Not go upriver and up the various creeks to spawn.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I been bragging about that big fish at work honey! I got a bruise on my knuckles when I hit the deck but it was all in a good cause. Susan


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Wow! that is a nice one


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow Loy! Fantastic!

It is much bigger than your thighs in the pics.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea what are you doing posting catfish pics here......thats ok....since it you loy....you can get away with that stuff. just picking on you loy....if you would have posted that in the catfish lounge I would have missed the post. I need to check over there ....I think I remember the day when all we had was the catfish lounge.
nice kitty....and I am sure it was a nice fight. Way To Go loy!
I am getting supplies ready for the boat.....but it seems my next 15 trips to the lake will be work related (honey do's). maybe by april i ll have some of my stuff together. right now, I am working from about 2 am till 6 pm, so only enough time to work and sleep. I ll hollier at you the next time I get to the lake....maybe will have a house warming party before long.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just want to say that the fight this catfish put up was top shelf. Just got Lee over to look at the pics/report today and in retelling the story to him I remember how smart this cat was. 
It played every card it had at the right time, like when it started rolling up on the line and then spinning against it to break it on it's lateral fins. It still had a lot of energy left to make it effective, (I got worried 30# was not enough for the leader). Unlike most cats that do it as a last resort when they are too tired to make it count.
At boat side it was tough going, after many short powerful runs under the bow it would roll out of the net slick as you please when Susan tried to slip it under it. I don't think it was it's first rodeo. A very good memory to keep in the fishing vault.

BTW, Lee and I geared up and drove out to the lake, rolling white caps, super cross chop. The only drifting would be up in the North West corner, too far to drive. It should slack off tomorrow.


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

Great Job LOY. Sure is a trip to remember. Look like you found yourself a keeper. I need to come visit you soon.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

NIce fish Mr. Loy! WTG.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow that is awesome for sure I love blue cats to eat plus they fight real good let me know if ya want to swap some fishing trips lol awesome going


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Great catch,, looks like the drift is the way to go!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

what were you using when drifting Loy? nice pictures and a good dance the fish gave you....Now you had your exercise for the day.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cut talapia from Brookshire Bros., went back today and used cut brown bullheads(caught up Kickapoo Creek crappie fishing). 
Caught 2, one 9lbs and one 6 lbs, lost 3 in the 20-25lb range at the boat while trying to get to the net. How do they get off of a circle hook!!!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice fish SS! I know people put out "noodles" and only fish 6-8 feet deep in deep water but, does the same principle apply for drifting. I was thinking you probably drift in the 10-20 foot range. We're going to the lake in a week and my pregnant wife really wants to fish. I dont want to take her on much of a boat ride and thought drifting for cats would be smooth enough for her. Am I close enough with the 10-20 foot range to get her line pulled?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been drifting in 30 to 40' of water, today was a little slow, I think high pressure made it slow. I did notice the shad in 15' of water and the blues will be where they are, so try 15 to 20 first then move out deeper if you have no luck.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I think I've learned as much about Livingston on here as I have actually fishing it.lol I know I would have never considered store bought Tilapia.


----------



## laguna kahuna (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice catch big boss!


----------

